Ask HN: What do you look for in a bank/credit union? - james-anthony
======
euvitudo
Personal or business?

With regards to personal, for starters look at: \- fee schedule \- balance
requirements, including penalties for balances that do not meet those
requirements \- online access/services/security

Then maybe you might be interested in the services they provide (debit, credit
card and how much interest they charge, auto loan, mortgage, etc.)

